# Roasted Garlic Butter/Spread - Yum!



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

Recently I've been playing around with some small "bites" to serve with our Sunday evening before dinner cocktails.

I have a wonderful little appliance called a Garlic Express, which can roast up to 3 large heads of garlic at a time...in about 20 minutes.  Yeah!  That's important to us because our house isn't air-conditioned, so turning the oven on during the warmer months to roast some garlic is not something I like to do.

At any rate, today I decided I wanted to make a garlic butter/spread to put on some homemade Melba toast I made out of one of the baguettes I made earlier in the week.

So, I took a very large head of garlic, cut off the top portion to expose the cloves a bit, put the head upside down in my garlic roaster.  Then I drizzled about 2 tablespoons clarified butter and 2 tablespoons rich homemade chicken stock over the garlic.  Finally, I placed two 3-inch sprigs of fresh rosemary around the garlic.  I closed the cooker and let it do its thing.

The fragrance that came from the kitchen as it was cooking was awesome.

When the garlic finished roasting, I squeezed all the garlic into a bowl, scraped the "yummies" from the cooking dish because there was a nice bit of caramelized garlic/butter/rosemary left.  Discarded the rosemary sprigs.

I mixed in about 1/2 cup or so of softened butter and a little salt and stirred with a rubber scraper until everything was all combined.  I tasted it and...yum!  Can't wait for tomorrow's cocktail time.

I'm sure this could be done in the oven, but I haven't roasted garlic in the oven for so long I don't remember how.  Love my little garlic-shaped electric roaster.

Just thought I'd share for anyone who might want to try this.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds yummy! I am sure I could duplicate it using cupcake pans, one whole garlic clove to each cupcake mold. Would still need the temps and time, but that would be a start, and I have plenty of fresh garlic at home waiting!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Sounds yummy! I am sure I could duplicate it using cupcake pans, one whole garlic clove to each cupcake mold. Would still need the temps and time, but that would be a start, and I have plenty of fresh garlic at home waiting!



You will need to be sure to seal the muffin pan tightly with foil so the garlic doesn't dry out.  Part of the roasting process is a little like steaming the heads.

And, it's "heads" of garlic rather than cloves.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, heads. I was thinking the cupcake, er, muffin tins, would be easier to seal with the foil


----------



## Admin Team (Feb 23, 2008)

My mouth is hanging open!!!!!!!!!!!  That sounds fantastic!!!!  What a GREAT "little bite" you will have with your cocktails!  Closing mouth now as I started drooling!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

Great idea, especially if you want to make a lot of roasted garlic at one time.  I would imagine the butter/spread would freeze nicely as long as it's sealed carefully and tightly.

I can envision adding it to mashed potatoes, in soups, etc.  It would be great to have a lot on hand for creative moments.


----------



## Admin Team (Feb 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Sounds yummy! I am sure I could duplicate it using cupcake pans, one whole garlic clove to each cupcake mold. Would still need the temps and time, but that would be a start, and I have plenty of fresh garlic at home waiting!



You can just wrap everything up in some foil too - but my eyes are open for this appliance you've got Katie!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

What the?? Did they just 'merge' three of our mods to make a single 'frankenmod'??
LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2008)

oops - I forgot to log back in as "me" - sorry


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

Admin Team said:


> You can just wrap everything up in some foil too - but my eyes are open for this appliance you've got Katie!



I've had my wonderful little garlic R2-D2 for quite a few years now.  I think I got it online from Target.  I thought it might be one of those single-taskers that Alton Brown doesn't like but, because of the heat "issues" we have in our house, it's never been put away.  I use it all the time.  I love that all I have to do is put the garlic in, turn it on and let it do it's thing.  It automatically turns off when done so I don't have to babysit it.

I made a great roasted garlic soup some time ago and it couldn't have been easier and "cooler" making the garlic portion with my cooker.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> oops - I forgot to log back in as "me" - sorry


 
Do you have multiple personalities, elf? lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2008)

We love roasted garlic around here and I'm on the search for one of these!  There's nothing better than roasted garlic smeared on a grilled crostini!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

Space is at a premium in our house, but I am seriously considering looking one of those gadgets up!
KitchenElf,
Just kidding! LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

I just checked and Target still has it.  I also see the manufacturer has come up with what appears to be a larger model, but the one I have is quite sufficient for me.  Target's price is about $30 and I don't really remember how much I paid for mine.  I think it was a lot less because it was on "sale" when I bought it.  Amazon has it, too, but I didn't see any with free shipping.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

sounds yummy.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Space is at a premium in our house, but I am seriously considering looking one of those gadgets up!
> KitchenElf,
> Just kidding! LOL.



If you have a toaster oven, we roast garlic in that. Works great. HTH.

That sounds like a delicious spread, Katie. I might make some up, too. I have some baguettes in the freezer.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2008)

'frankenmod'... good one Maverick 
errrr, not that that's a _bad thing_, mods.... 

Katie turned me onto one of these last year and I use it quite a bit. I even bought one for my sister for Christmas. And her and her husband are hard to buy for. And they use it!
Along with roasted garlic on toasted bread, I use it to make that sandwich spread I've mentioned, roasted garlic, mayo and mustard.
For the price and small footprint, it's worth it.

I'll have to play around with it more.  I've only used EVOO and salt with my garlic.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 23, 2008)

*garlic gadget*



Katie E said:


> I just checked and Target still has it. I also see the manufacturer has come up with what appears to be a larger model, but the one I have is quite sufficient for me. Target's price is about $30 and I don't really remember how much I paid for mine. I think it was a lot less because it was on "sale" when I bought it. Amazon has it, too, but I didn't see any with free shipping.


 

i went to target site as well. i thought $30 was to much for a one function.maybe i can find one on sale.

babe


----------



## Bilby (Feb 24, 2008)

Couldn't see this on an Australian website and the main link for it from US doesn't ship to Oz!! Stopped looking at that point. Obviously the universe is trying make me save money and not spend unnecessarily!!! LOL


----------

